# Repairing of Flat Roof



## nancy421

I was thinking to repair my flat roof. Can you recommend what works well for repairing of flat roofs?


----------



## TedLeger

*Flat roof*

I personally like PVC for a flat roof, but the majority around my area tend to go with TPO because of the cost many times being lower. This is also going to depend on various factors. Some still like the traditional asphalt for a flat roof, but vinyl (some call it plastic) roofing is on the rise. Not everything on this site I found is completely accurate, but it may help see why I say PVC. - http://plasticroofingsheets.net/

Wait, sorry. Had to come back and correct this. I didn't realize you said "REPAIR" a flat roof. Sorry about that. Just ignore this post then.


----------



## Max00

Everybody will have their own prospects...You won't be able to find the right one.......First of all you need to the roof inspection properly & then the impt part is choosing the right roofing contractor who will help you in every thing correctly...


----------



## Davis2021

For a small/medium size job like a front/back porch I would go with asphalt. For a bigger job I would go TPO.


----------



## 1985gt

Coating for a patch?:no:


----------



## CougarGarey

What type of flat roof roof do you have now? TPO? EPDM? PVC? Built Up? Mod Bit? And what exactly needs to be repaired? Pictures would help a great deal.


----------



## dekkamick

Cromapol is a great tool for a flat roof repair. Please bare in mind, if a flat roof has reached its age, and is repaired... the leak will then move to somewhere else.

evidently, a new flat roof wont be far off, depending on the current condition of your flat roof, of course


----------



## angelbrown

nancy421 said:


> I was thinking to repair my flat roof. Can you recommend what works well for repairing of flat roofs?


Hi,

If still you are hunting a solution for repairing of flat roof, So I have a few ideas for resolving this problem.

You can fix the roof by yourself through the Thompsons or Cromapol
You can hire any roofing contractor those are specialized in repairing damaged roofs
If in case your roofs is very old then you have only one option left that is you need to replace it rather than spend more money to repair old roofs. :thumbup:


----------



## tonheminck

I feel the main problem with flat-roof repairs is not usually choosing the material for the weatherproof covering, but diagnosing why it leaked in the first place. Many flat roofs are too flat and built with inadequate structural materials, so they sag in the middle, allowing rainwater to pond, which then finds its way through any pinprick imperfection.


----------



## johnmeto

Above all else you have to the rooftop investigation appropriately & then the importent part is picking the right material foreman who will help you in everything accurately.


----------



## dekkamick

Cromapol is great for flat roof repairs. Once a flat roof requires a repair, normally that means a new flat roof will be needed son. A flat roof repair might well be successful but once one area is fixed, another part of it will leak (speaking from experience)

T Davies & Son Roofing

www.tds-roofing.com


----------



## epdmroof

Watch this useful video for repairing your flat roof.Helpful for you


----------

